# Delta 22-580 13-Inch Benchtop Planer



## mrtrim

sounds like a great tool gary


----------



## Grumpy

That looks like a great addition to your shop Gary.


----------



## cajunpen

Gary I have the next model down from yours - and I also have the Wixey planer gauge on mine. Your review is right on the money - it's a great little machine (as long as you have DC connected).


----------



## LeeJ

Great review Gary.

You sound quite pleased with it. It's funny, I see some commercial shops going to smaller planners such as yours, and getting rid of the big units, as they take up too much space.

I went the other way, and upsized. The first time I used the larger machine, I kept looking around for the rest of the wood. I just couldn't believe I was finished already.

I still use my smaller one on jobsites though

Lee


----------



## Caliper

I have this same unit. I completely agree with the review. The cost of the dust chute is annoying but use it for a day without the chute and you will get over it…


----------



## Dorje

I've had the same planer as you guys for just over two years as well…I finally purchased the dust collector attachment last month. It was the last thing on earth I wanted to drop $30 on, but I'm tired of getting on my hands and knees to pick up all the shavings off the floor. However, I don't have a dust collector. Not sure the shop vac has enough cfm to handle it, nor the holding capacity (this is the reason I pick it all up by hand and only vac what I miss). The planer sure seems to push the chips and dust our pretty forcefully, so I was thinking that just routing a short length of 4" hose into a garbage can could do it. The hose would go directly in the lid with a filtered vent for air to escape but dust and chips to stay put.

For those that own this planer, what's your gut on my silly idea?

Thanks for the review Gary - it's right on. I love this planer and wouldn't trade it for the Dewalt 735.

I mean it.

Of course having missing parts when I first got it was a drag, but Delta had them to me in a week or so, and I could still use it from day one. If I recall it there was no knife tool and the bolts to hold on the handles were missing. At least, that's what I remember.

Still wouldn't trade it.


----------



## Dorje

While I'm at it - do you know where to get a good deal on knives. I meant to stock up a while back when I saw them at Lowe's in the $30 range, but never did. Of course, they are not an item that Lowe's stocks any longer and the woodworking outfits want about $50 for the set.

What do you think?


----------



## Dadoo

The knives are double sided and very easy to change out. I bought the dust chute and added a 90 degree elbow to blow the sawdust into a trash bin. It's still messy but 99% of the chips end up in the can. The chute works great but will clog easily, especially when planing wet wood, or planing too deeply.

You guys are right though with this being one of the best planers I've ever used. I'm definately satisfied and would recommend this unit to anyone.

Thanx for the great review Gary.


----------



## sbryan55

Gary, I have the same tool and have used mine for several years w/o any problem. I have planed serveral hundred feet of cherry and maple and only have a minor nick in one of my knives. Today I added a dust collector to it and have the Wixey gauge on order.

Your review is right on the money.


----------



## sbryan55

Dorje, In answer to your question about dust collection I doubt if it would work very well. You are dealing with such a large shavings volume that I am sure it would just clog the hose. I have seen some posts that advise against using a shop vac for dust collection because it just doesn't have enough pull, not to mention enough volume, to handle this job. But I am going to try it anyway and see if it can work.

If it doesn't then I can always continue to wheel my planer outside or maybe use this as an excuse to buy a legitimate dust collector.


----------



## TroutGuy

I have had this planer for a couple of years, and I agree-it works great! I haven't run as much lumber through it as I would like (darn day job), but what I have done comes out beautiful.

As to dust collection, I too hated to drop the extra $$$ for the chute, but when connected to my big shop vac (Rigid 12 gal x 5 hp), there isn't enough dust on the floor to worry about. Yeah, it fills up fairly quickly, but until I can afford a 'real' DC system, it'll do.


----------



## Dorje

I now have the dust collection attachment, with a 10' run of 4" hose…I put the 2 1/2" shop vac hose 3-4' into the 4" hose and the vac picks everything up without clogging…

Doesn't have the capacity of a DC, but sure beats picking chips up off the floor!


----------



## GaryK

Dorje - Makes a big difference, huh?


----------



## damnHippie

I don't have this particular planer (I have a DeWalt 734), but until I got a dust collector I used a shopvac attached to the dust chute of the one I have. It worked pretty well, but like Dadoo said if I planed too deeply or planed wet wood, chips went a'flying. Now with the dust collector, post-plane sweeping is at a minimum.


----------



## Dorje

*GaryK *- let's just say it makes enough of a difference to set it up each time!

*dH *- I'll have to get a dust collector one of these days!!!


----------



## 220grit

I too have this machine. The dust collection attachment and a extra set of knives came with the planer as a package (purchased through Amazon.com) Have Jet 1100cfm dust collector plumbed into it. Very satisfied, great machine. Also over $100 less than the DeWalt 2 speed 3 knife.


----------



## Chipster

I have been looking at planners and this one caught my eye. Been watching Craigs list to see if I can make a bargain. Will a garbage can separator work with this unit?


----------



## thiel

Oddly enough, I had this machine WITH the dust chute, but without a dust collector for a while. It spit the dust right out.. no bogging at all and a pretty tight pile of dust… so, I'd bet that anything that will catch the dust (a can, bag… whatever) will catch most of it.

That said, this IS the machine that caused me to get a dust collector!

Does a beautiful job. I've used it a ton and it's just great.


----------



## fcampbel

I have this planer too and I have two complaints about it. The blade zero indicator (which is one of the reasons I bought it years ago) does not pop up when it contacts a board. I have tried it a couple of times and it will set the blade about 1/4" into the wood.

My second complaint is just a little stupid thing but annoying nonetheless. There are wire rods under the outfeed table to wind up the cord. The plug has prongs to hold it in place after winding it up. But the cord is too fat for the prongs!


----------



## gillyd

I just picked this planer up from a guy on CL for $350. I could tell it was barely used, he said he got it for a graduation gift in 2004 and used it a handful of times, he even had the plastic still on the extension wings lol. He had the dust chute too!


----------



## JimBrand

I bought this gem from a Kansas City referbisher in 2002 for $190. I had to tune-up the infeed and outfeed rollers, and clean and polish both tables and the wear plate. The blades were severely nicked on one end so I bought a new set not knowing that the ones on it were two-sided. I used the good side for 6 months. I'm still using those first two sets and it's 2012! It came with the dust chute (which I somehow lost years later). It's a WONDERFUL planer. Best purchase ever in my shop. I still catch myself smiling when I feel those baby smooth boards pass through my hands.


----------



## jimpat

BAD NEWS - I've loved my 22-580 for about six years until this morning when the drive pulley broke apart. I spent the rest of the day trying to get one and a cutter assembly because the shaft is worn. Delta is not supporting, I hear from all parts places, so I can't finish this project until I buy another. If anyone wants one for parts just E me.


----------



## climbnc

It seems that this post is probably dead considering the fact that no one has posted in several years, but I'll go ahead and ask my question anyway. I recently acquired this planer second hand and have had problems with "dishing" at the the end of the piece of wood that I send into the planer first. Has anyone else had this problem, or am I just doing something wrong. By the way, I've used plenty of larger planers and have never seen this, but this is my first time with a "benchtop" planer. Thanks a ton for any answers/help anyone can provide!

Cheers

Will


----------



## GaryK

climbnc - That's called snipe. You can usually stop it by either adjusting your infeed and outfeed tables a little high or by using a sled that's longer than you board.

Just search for "snip" to find out more about it.

Gary


----------



## Rooster72

Well It is now 2014 and I went and saw a this planer last night. Part of a package deal thing. The guy is asking $250 for the Delta 2 speed finish planer. Barely looks used. I think I should seal the deal in the morning. 
Any opinions?


> ?


??


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

and back to this 2017. anybody have a motor assembly?


----------

